# Difficulty getting a block in Portland OR



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Portland people! I was curious if anyone else finds block availability odd in our neck of the woods. I was pinged all weekend by the app, asking if I want to pick up shifts. Last night I tried to pick one up at 10pm, and was only offered a one at 10:30, which vanished immediately. Now I'm hearing about other cities decreasing blocks to 3 hours. It seems like every time this becomes an almost reliable gig, blocks become scarce. Any thoughts?


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I tried to get a block right at 10 last night and the button for available blocks did not even appear. I tried again this morning around 8 so maybe there might be one and nothing all day. Hopefully tonight will be better.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

No block again tonight. I wonder if I should start looking for another gig.

I was notified for a 7-9 pm shift this evening. That was the only open block all day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It seems to be a recurring theme in this forum about problems grabbing blocks and then push notifications get real rare. One or 2 weeks you're fine, then one week nothing but difficulty and sometimes technical issues. I'm having the same problems now myself. Seems mostly after the last update. I'm not blaming it on the app, could be could not be. 
Busy locations have lot's of drivers and competition for the blocks. It's a bad combination for both drivers and amazon from what I can see. You'll be getting lot's of sub par people as well as a constant flux of new people. This isn't good for warehouse staff or those who want at least the ability to do 20 or more hours week which isn't much to ask. Unfortunately the effort it takes to grab that many hours is ridiculous! When you hear people spending hours refreshing and HOPING to see something pop up, that's just plain FUBAR!


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't even get the 1 or 2 preassigned shifts that have become kind of standard. Hopefully it's temporary. I'm going to look into other gigs anyway. Not having a boss is great, but sitting around the house waiting for notifications is a waste of time.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I was able to grab an afternoon one this morning so if you are having trouble getting one the night before, try in the morning when the afternoon blocks open up. I think the small amount of morning ones are only available the night before now.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep, I was able to get one too. It's a little frustrating, I like to be able to make some sort of plan the night before. I suspect hours will increase once September hits and people start looking toward the holidays. I know the warehouses are hiring people like mad, I was offered two seasonal jobs with them. I declined after reading their employee reviews. 

Do we have a second warehouse in Portland?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I have the app open, logged in and ready when i'm looking to go to work. Unfortunately not a single notification today. I do the routine 10pm grab and when not successfull I wake up early and have my phone nearby. Been doing 24 hours for the last 6 weeks or so, this week 16 and not for lack of trying. Need to do at least 24 hours to make it work for me.


----------

